# votive Candles



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and how much do you charge for them?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*How to Make an Easy Votive Candle*

Her is one method:
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/candlemakingbasics/ss/simplevotive.htm
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry, if I told you that, I'd hafta kill ya.


You would need to sell your house to buy just one of them....


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I use metal votive molds with wick pins. Melt my wax to about 160 and pour. Easy. I sell my votives in box of 6 for $12.00. Good luck!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

pure beeswax
presto pot
cloth filter
pouring pot
metal and rubber molds
wicks
small votives from rubber molds $1.25
larger votives from metal molds $2


----------

